# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  DISTRIBUIDORES AUTORIZADOS DE OHAUS EN PERÚ

## Bruno Cillóniz

*¡Somos distribuidores autorizados de OHAUS en el Perú!*   Ohaus Afiche.jpg*
OHAUS CORPORATION*
Abrimos nuestras puertas por primera vez en Newark (Nueva Jersey) en 1907 como una pequeña empresa de reparaciones y nos hemos establecido como proveedores de confianza de balanzas precisas y fiables. Seguimos desarrollando nuestro conocimiento del sector adquirido a lo largo de un siglo incorporando la última tecnología y los avances necesarios para continuar mejorando nuestros productos a fin de garantizar que satisfagan las necesidades del mercado en todo momento. 
Nuestros 105 años de actividad dedicados exclusivamente al sector del pesaje han quedado marcados por avances y logros que nos han llevado al siguiente escalafón del éxito. Desde el lanzamiento de la balanza Harvard Trip, que se convirtió rápidamente en la referencia a partir de la cual otras balanzas mecánicas son valoradas, hasta el lanzamiento de la nueva línea de balanzas analíticas y de precisión Explorer, el producto más avanzado e intuitivo jamás realizado por OHAUS, contamos con la dilatada experiencia necesaria para suministrar instrumentos de pesaje de gran calidad y duración. 
OHAUS ha pasado de ser una pequeña empresa de reparaciones a convertirse en el líder mundial indiscutible del sector del pesaje, fabricando balanzas fiables y de completas prestaciones, a la vez que fáciles de utilizar, a un precio excepcional. Clientes de los seis continentes confían en nuestros productos duraderos y exactos para satisfacer sus necesidades de pesaje. 
OHAUS es una empresa estadounidense con sede en Parsippany (Nueva Jersey) y con delegaciones en más de 20 países de todo el mundo, así como socios distribuidores en muchos otros países. Su presencia global le permite atender y responder mejor a las necesidades de sus clientes. 
OHAUS cuenta con la certificación ISO 9001:2008 y tiene plantas de producción en seis países con el objetivo de satisfacer de forma eficaz la demanda del mercado y fabricar sus productos con eficiencia. Además, cuenta con tres centros de distribución estratégicamente situados en tres continentes para poder ofrecer envíos y entregas rápidos de sus productos. 
Las aprobaciones y certificaciones de productos garantizan que nuestros equipos de pesaje cumplen o superan los requisitos de las normas de calidad y ofrecen resultados exactos. Los productos con certificado de la NSF garantizan seguridad en entornos en los que el saneamiento es importante, mientras que los que cuentan con la certificación NTEP para uso comercial se pueden utilizar para pesar artículos cuyo precio se fijará y que se venderán por peso. 
Nuestra rica historia y profundo conocimiento del sector se han traducido en una completa línea de balanzas de alto rendimiento que satisfacen continuamente las necesidades de pesaje de nuestros clientes a precios económicos y rentables. Los productos de OHAUS ofrecen la máxima calidad y valor de su categoría. 
Cada balanza ha sido diseñada y fabricada con esmero, teniendo en mente las demandas, tendencias y expectativas de los sectores para los que trabajamos. Analizamos detalladamente el rendimiento que se espera de nuestros productos y el valor que se espera que aporten al trabajo, y todos y cada uno de nuestros instrumentos de pesaje satisfacen o superan dichas expectativas. 
Nuestros productos están fabricados para durar, ofrecer una gran fiabilidad y facilidad de uso y requieren una instalación mínima, además de proporcionar formas eficientes de obtener resultados exactos con cada uso.  Prácticamente, todos los sectores que necesitan que una balanza forme parte de sus operaciones encontrarán un producto OHAUS que proporcione los resultados requeridos. Nuestra sólida cartera de productos ofrece equipos de pesaje capaces de reportar ventajas en todas las facetas de todos los sectores para los que trabajamos. *
Fáciles de usar*
Nuestros productos intuitivos y prácticos están diseñados para ser extremadamente fáciles de utilizar. El software SmarText™ guía al usuario a lo largo del sencillo proceso de instalación y hace que nuestros productos sean fáciles de utilizar sin necesidad de una amplia formación.
Las aplicaciones de nuestros instrumentos simplifican incluso las tareas más complejas y eliminan la necesidad de llevar a cabo largos cálculos y registros de datos manualmente. *
Máxima protección*
Al estar diseñados para durar, los productos de OHAUS presentan una excelente protección contra sobrecarga mecánica para proteger las células de pesaje, a la vez que las clasificaciones IP yNEMA ofrecen protección adicional en entornos agresivos. Estas características de protección incrementan la durabilidad y prolongan la vida útil de nuestros equipos.  *Diseño moderno*
Los productos de OHAUS incorporan tecnología moderna y las últimas prestaciones para mejorar su eficiencia y calidad globales. Las pantallas táctiles permiten a los usuarios navegar fácilmente por el sencillo menú y los sensores sin contacto dejan libres las manos de los usuarios para manipular las muestras y reducen el desgaste al mínimo. *
Asistencia al Cliente*
OHAUS se compromete a proporcionar un servicio de atención al cliente y una asistencia técnica sin rival. Desde las consultas logísticas hasta la sustitución de piezas y el servicio técnico, nuestro personal de servicio de atención al cliente y asistencia técnica cordial y receptivo está altamente cualificado para dar respuesta a sus preguntas y solución a sus problemas de manera oportuna. Puesto que tenemos oficinas en veinte países, nuestros clientes de cada rincón del mundo pueden recibir atención y asistencia personalizadas justo cuando las necesitan.  *Completa información*
Asimismo, OHAUS es una fuente fiable de información y ofrece una gran variedad de recursos valiosos para los profesionales de prácticamente todos los sectores. Nuestra extensa biblioteca de información responderá a la mayoría de preguntas sobre las características, el mantenimiento, las aplicaciones y los posibles usos de nuestros productos. Nuestra amplia lista de publicaciones incluye folletos, fichas técnicas, tutoriales de productos, guías de calibración, manuales de usuario y guías prácticas que facilitan la información necesaria para manejar sus equipos OHAUS y decidir qué producto se adapta mejor a sus necesidades. La mayor parte de nuestros documentos informativos están disponibles en papel y en nuestra página web www.ohaus.com.   *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  ohaus.jpgTemas similares: PROGRAMA PARTNERDISTRIBUIDORES DE AGROPLANETA SISTEMAS PARA  GESTION DE EMPRESAS ON-LINE  THAT WORK FOR YOUR BUSINESS. Artículo: Gremios agrarios denuncian oligopolio de importadores y distribuidores de agroquímicos Conapisco fiscalizará certificación de productos autorizados para usar denominación Pisco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Báscula Porcionadora de Alimentos (Valor 7000/4000/2000) * La serie Valor proporciona todas las aplicaciones de pesaje, y la protección necesaria para diversas aplicaciones culinarias y los trabajos más duros en las industrias alimentarias. La Valor 7000 está equipada con cuatro modos de aplicación, incluyendo porcentaje, ideal para todas las necesidades culinarias.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH de mesa económico (Starter 2100) *  *Rango de medición**:* 0.00 a 14.00 pH / -1999 a 1999 mV /0 ºC a 100 ºC *Resolución:* 0.01 pH / 1 mV / 0.1 ºC *Calibración:* 2 puntos /1 grupo predefinido *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de Oxígeno Disuelto (ST300D)*  Medidor 300D con electrodo de oxígeno disuelto galvánico STDO11 y electrodo de temperatura STTEMP30.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Básculas de mesa multifuncionales (Defender™ 5000) * La serie *Defender 5000* de *OHAUS* es una línea de básculas de mesa con múltiples características, ideal para aplicaciones en producción, empaque y pesaje comercial e industrial en general. Con su sólida construcción, software integral intuitivo y múltiples opciones de conectividad, la *Defender 5000* puede satisfacer las necesidades de las aplicaciones estándares de la industria.  Varias opciones de conectividad con interfaz RS232 bidireccional incorporada y entrada externa así como RS422/485, un segundo RS232 y relé de CA o CC opcionales.La durable Defender 5000 tiene una plataforma de acero inoxidable, marco formado y soldado, columna y soporte de indicador, celda de carga IP67, así como un indicador de plástico ABS.La Defender 5000 cuenta con un software para el conteo de piezas, pesaje dinámico, pesaje en porcentaje, control de peso y retención en pantalla para contenedores grandes, y puede cumplir con los requisitos de trazabilidad. *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Analizadores de Humedad (Serie MB)* 
Desde equipos básicos a sofisticados, la serie MB de Analizadores de Humedad le ofrece alto rendimiento y más valor añadido.  *Las prestaciones estandar incluyen:*  Fuente de energía halógena que proporciona un rápido calentamiento y durabilidad ante el uso contínuoAlta fiabilidad en la pesada y porcentajes de humedad con precisiones de 0.001g, y 0.01%Software potente de fácil operativa.Tamaño compacto, solo 21,25 x 36,25 cm, muy adecuado para controles de proceso en planta y ocupando el mínimo espacio en el laboratorio.Gran display gráfico LCD retroiluminado de 128 x 64 pixels para una cómoda visualizaciónImpresión de Protocolos GLP en caso de que sea necesarioSalida RS232 estandard para una fácil comunicación con impresoras y ordenadoresVarios idiomas seleccionables (Inglés, Español, Francés) *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidores de pH de bolsillo (ST10/ST20) * Con dos modelos de diferente capacidad y resolución, los ST10 y ST20 ofrecen una conveniente forma de medir el pH, Los medidores tipo pluma pueden ser calibrados con un botón de acceso rápido y pueden ser completamente manipulados con una mano, dejando libre su otra mano para el manejo de las muestras.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Báscula Mecánica de Piso con Ruedas (D500M)*  Ligera y fácil de maniobrar, gracias a sus ruedas resistentes al desgaste.Adaptable a diferentes aplicaciones de pesaje.Construida de acero al carbón y diseñada para una óptima precisión y gran durabilidad.Fácil lectura con brazo plano doble vista. *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Básculas de sobremesa (Ranger 7000)* 
Ranger 7000 destaca claramente por una razón: reúne las mejores y más ingeniosas características de los productos industriales de OHAUS, que los convierten en las herramientas más adecuadas para las operaciones de pesaje más exigentes. Ranger 7000 ofrece la mayor resolución, la pantalla de mayor tamaño y la mayoría de los modos de aplicación y opciones de conectividad, así como la biblioteca de mayor memoria entre las básculas de industriales de sobremesa de la gama de productos de OHAUS.  Las características estándar incluyen:   *Características avanzadas para adaptarse a las diferentes aplicaciones industriales:* Ranger7000 cuenta con diez modos de aplicación avanzados para distintas aplicaciones complejas, lo cual reduce al mínimo la necesidad de realizar cálculos manuales. Además, permite controlar dispositivos periféricos y/o una segunda plataforma con el Kit para báscula adicional.*Su funcionamiento rápido y sus certificados de autorización legal para el comercio garantizan unos resultados precisos:* con un tiempo de estabilización de un segundo, una resolución de pantalla de hasta 75 000 d o 350 000 d y certificados de autorización legal para el comercio. Ranger 7000 proporciona una precisión que no puede superar ninguna báscula de su categoría.*Su robusto diseño modular e industrial es apto para un uso flexible e intensivo:* Ranger 7000 se ha diseñado para resistir entornos industriales. Esta báscula modular se fabrica con una carcasa de metal fundido con protección IP54 y un indicador metálico sellado para garantizar su durabilidad.*La báscula de tecnología avanzada Ranger 7000 incorpora el software SmarText 2.0 de última generación:* gracias al software SmarText 2.0 y a la pantalla gráfica de 109 mm, las funciones avanzadas de Ranger 7000 son fáciles de usar con una formación mínima.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidores de ORP de bolsillo (ST10R y ST20R) * Con el ST10R y ST20R de OHAUS podrás hacer mediciones de ORP prácticamente en cualquier lugar que necesites. Ambos modelos ofrecen resultados casi instantáneos y el ST20R ofrece la posibilidad de congelar la lectura a la derecha en la pantalla para proporcionar tiempo adicional para el registro de datos.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Balanza compacta (YS2101)* 
Las balanzas compactas YS son portátiles y ligeras, ideales para laboratorio, educación, joyería, entre otras. Es muy sencilla de operar con tan solo dos teclas de función.  *Características especiales:*  Platillo amplio y cuadrado.Dos teclas de función.Función cero, se puede añadir peso progresivamente.Indicador de lectura estable.Económica. *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Servicio de mantenimiento y calibración con repuestos originales y personal capacitado por OHAUS* 
Nuestra área de soporte técnico ofrece mantenimiento y calibración en todas nuestra líneas de productos OHAUS. Para ello contamos con personal calificado, que recibe capacitaciones periódicamente en las sedes centrales de la marca.  
En el área de balanzas, los patrones utilzados para realizar los ajustes y calibraciones, son trazables al SNM Indecopi. La norma NMP 003-2009 es la que rige nuestros estándares de calidad para los servicios que realizamos en balanzas. 
Además, contamos con una amplia gama repuestos originales para garantizar a nuestros clientes el correcto funcionamiento de sus equipos OHAUS.  *Servicios que brindamos:*  Mantenimiento preventivoMantenimiento correctivo (reparación)Ajuste y calibración acorde a las nomrmas metrológicas peruanasCertificaciones de rendimiento según especificaciones de fabricante. *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Tu empresa o tú necesitan una balanza confiable? Aprovecha nuestros precios especiales en productos seleccionados OHAUS hasta el 31 de mayo.  
* Balanza de Precisión Básica *PAJ GOLD*, 3100 x 0.01 g.
* Balanza de Mesa de Alta Capacidad *RANGER 3000*, 15 Kg. x 0.5 g. 
* Balanza de Mesa de Alta Capacidad *RANGER 3000*, 30 Kg. x 1 g. 
* Balanza Portátil Clásica *TRAVELER*, 300 x 0.01 g. 
* Balanza de Mesa Multipropósito Básica *VALOR 1000*, 15 Kg. x 2 g., con pantalla dual, IP42 
* Balanza de Mesa Multipropósito Básica *VALOR 2000*, 15 Kg. x 2 g., con pantalla dual, lavable, IPX8 
* Balanza de Bolsillo *YA*, 500 x 0.1 g. 
* Balanza Semi-Micro Analítica *DISCOVERY*, 81/210 x 0.00001/0.0001 g., con calibración interna 
* Balanza Comercial Peso-Precio Básica *AVIATOR* 2000, 40 / 20 Kg. x 10 / 5 g, 4 PLU  
Balanzas calibradas, listas para pesar. Servicio técnico especializado y amplio stock de repuestos originales.   *¡¡¡Garantía de 1 año!!!!*  *Informes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe*

----------


## Erika11

Buenas, yo estoy interesada en comprar una bascula analítica. Que tal te ha salido esa? Que me puedes decir de estos modelos https://basculas.top/analiticas-laboratorio/ hay alguno que valga la pena? Gracias de antemano

----------

